# Erwachsenenspielergilde Schatten des Sturms suchen Dich!



## Butragueno (21. Oktober 2008)

Was suchen wir? 

Server: Aman´Thul 
Raidtag: Freitags 20:00 Uhr - 0:00 Uhr, Dienstag: 20:00 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr = Naxx

Zur Zeit suchen wir: 

- Bär Druiden 
- Schutz Paladin 
- Holy Priester 
- Heal Schamie 
- Heal Pala 
- DD Schamie

aber auch weitere Klassen

Wer sind wir? 

Die "Schatten des Sturms" ist der Name unserer Allianz-Gilde auf dem World of Warcraft Server Aman'Thul. Gegründet wurde die Gilde am 21.Oktober 2008. Wir verstehen und als Gilde für Spieler im Alter > 25 Jahre! 

Warum haben wir uns die Mühe gemacht eine neue Gilde zu gründen, es gibt doch schon mehr als genug? 

Der Grund ist, dass sich die Gilden in denen wir bisher gewesen waren, entweder aufgelöst haben, oder nicht ausreichend meinen Vorstellungen entsprachen und sich auch nicht dazu bewegen ließen etwas zu verbessern. Irgendwann reifte schließlich der Gedanke sich dem Abenteuer einer eigenen Gilde zu stellen. Zusammen mit einem weiteren Freund aus dem wirklichen Leben wurde die Gilde ins Leben gerufen. 

Was wollen wir? 

Bei unserer Gründung stand für uns fest, dass wir eine reine auf PVE ausgelegte Gilde sein möchten. Bei uns soll sich der Friedensblumen pflückende frische Held als auch der raidende heroische Held wohlfühlen können. 

In erster Linie wollen wir World of Warcraft spielen. Die meisten von uns haben ein sehr erfülltes Berufs- und Privatleben und World of Warcraft bedeutet Freizeit und Spaß haben. Trotzdem kann man sich auch als Gelegenheitsspieler Ziele setzen und versuchen die besonders anspruchsvollen Spielinhalte von World of Warcraft zu entdecken. Dies möchten wir durch unsere Gilde unterstützen und fördern. 
Wir verstehen uns als große Gemeinschaft und beherbergen groß und klein, Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene, ungeschickte und geschickte Spieler. Zunächst wollten wir den Namen. 

Wir legen Wert auf einen gepflegten Umgang und begrüßen es wenn die Mitglieder der deutschen Sprache mächtig sind. Im Herzen sollte jeder ein Pfadfinder oder zumindest ein nettes hilfsbereites und geduldiges Wesen sein. 

Unsere Aktivitäten richten sich nach der aktuellen Mitgliederlage. Zur Zeit sammeln wir die ersten Erfahrungen in Naxxramas. 

Wann spielen wir? 

So ist die Frage nicht richtig gestellt, denn Du entscheidest wann Du Zeit und Lust hast zu spielen. Hier gibt es keine Anwesenheitspflichten etc. Zur Zeit haben wir den Freitag und den Sonntag als arbeitnehmerfreundliche Tage ausgemacht, an dem wir Raids veranstalten. Du solltest aber schon über ein Headset verfügen, denn wir möchten gerne schon den persönlichen Kontakt zu jedem Einzelnen aufrecht erhalten. Außerdem können so vorgehensweisen abgestimmt werden. 

Kann ich mitmachen? 

Aber sicher! Es gibt nur wenige Bedingungen. Je mehr der folgenden Fragen du mit "Ja!" beantworten kannst, desto besser passt du zu uns: 

1. Du suchst eine Gilde und kannst und willst auf Angebote wie "Deadly Thinking lfm resto & defwar: >ssc, no crap >T4, mo-fr 19-01h" nicht reagieren? 

2. Du suchst eine Gilde in der man dich nicht auslacht, wenn du dich selbst auf Stufe 60 noch in Exodar verläufst? 

3. Du hast Lust mit netten Leuten Quests, Instanzen, Heroische Instanzen und Raids zu bewältigen? 

4. Du bist eine Helfernatur und hast keine Lust mehr den falschen Leuten zu helfen? 

5. Du hast das Gefühl viele andere Spieler sind entweder abgehoben, unreife Kinder oder beides? Und du möchtest lieber mit "Erwachsenen" spielen? (naja...genau genommen steckt in uns immer noch das Kind, sonst würden wir vermutlich nicht WoW spielen ) 

6. Deine geistige Reife ist soweit ausgebildet, dass sich auch mitten im Leben stehende Erwachsene mit dir vernünftig unterhalten können? (Das soll in Ausnahmefällen schon bei 16 jährigen möglich gewesen sein, aber als untere Grenze wird erst einmal 25 Jahre festgesetzt) 

7. Du warst noch nie in einer Gilde und du warst bisher zu schüchtern einer Gilde beizutreten aber willst es jetzt doch einmal ausprobieren? 

8. Du hast viel Erfahrung in und um World of Warcraft und hast Spass daran mit erfahrenen und unerfahrenen Spielern zu raiden um gemeinsam besser zu werden? (Vielleicht willst du dich um einen Posten in der Raidleitung bewerben?) 

9. Du hast auch Spaß am Handwerk und Handeln und würdest diesen Aspekt auch gerne in die Gilde aktiv mit einbringen? 

10. Du willst dich mit uns auf Wrath of the Lich King vorbereiten und suchst zuverlässige Weggefährten die neuen Abenteuer zu (üb)erleben und neue Gebiete zu entdecken? 

Ein Vorgespräch ist wünschenswert bevor ihr in unsere Gilde kommt. Nur die Gildenleitung und der Gildenmeister können neue Mitglieder einladen. Mitglieder unserer Gilde können uns Empfehlungen aussprechen, wir werden uns dann um alles weitere kümmern. 

Du kannst dich bei Interesse im Spiel Butragueno wenden, oder Dich in unserem Forum http://www.sds-gilde.de bewerben! 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Butragueno (24. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Butragueno (30. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Butragueno (3. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Butragueno (6. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Butragueno (11. November 2008)

/up


----------



## Butragueno (9. Dezember 2008)

/up


----------



## Butragueno (10. Dezember 2008)

/up


----------



## Butragueno (15. Dezember 2008)

wir suchen weiter


----------



## Butragueno (17. Dezember 2008)

/up


----------



## Butragueno (18. Dezember 2008)

/up


----------



## Butragueno (5. Januar 2009)

/up


----------



## Butragueno (7. Januar 2009)

/up


----------



## Butragueno (13. Januar 2009)

/up


----------



## Butragueno (15. Januar 2009)

/up


----------



## Butragueno (20. Januar 2009)

Tank und Heilklassen vorwiegend gesucht. Raidplaner einsehbar unter www.sds-gilde.de


----------



## Butragueno (23. Januar 2009)

/up


----------



## Butragueno (17. Februar 2009)

Zur Zeit suchen wir: 

- Deff Krieger 
- Bär Druiden 
- Schutz Paladin 

- Holy Priester 
- Heal Schamie 
- Heal Pala 

10er Raid´s alle aktiv siehe Raidplner unter www.sds-gilde.de


----------



## Butragueno (12. März 2009)

/push


----------

